# We lost Daisy's best friend Sadie very suddenly



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I have just picked this up and popped it under the heading of Rainbow Bridge

I had the honour of meeting Sadie when Maggie came to collect their foster girl, Daisy! I know that Sadie adored Daisy from the first moment they met. Im truelly sorry to hear that she passed over and send my love and thoughts to the whole family

God Bless Sadie, you will be remembered always.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

So very very sad......Im so sorry.........Sadie now has her wings.....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh dear, this is sad news...thoughts and best wishes to the family x


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This is awful news....sending hugs and a shoulder to lean on.....


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

What tragic news, I'm so sorry to hear that. Run free Sadie. xx


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

:bigangel: rest well sadie......... run free. our thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your sudden loss of Sadie, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Sleep softly Sadie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very sad news!!

Hooch


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. I am thinking of you all. Sadie will always be remembered.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

our thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

We are SOOO sorry to hear this, we know how it feels, our hearts are with sadie and her family

Tim and Melissa


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So sorry Sadie passed away. My condolences to her family and Daisy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie*

I am still missing Sadie very much the pain will not go away.

Maggie


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost Sadie. Give Daisy an extra hug. It will help ease your pain.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie*

This was Sadie just a couple of days before we lost her enjoying her caravan holiday with us and Daisy.
And we had been taking her to hydrotheropy as she had Arthritis this did more good than any tablets she did a 6 mile walk when we were away that is the photo of us sitting by a lock just taking a rest for her and she loved her hydrotheropy as i think all golden's like water !

Maggie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have wonderful pictures of her. Do you have a scrapbook or photo album? These, and the many others you have, would be a wonderful memory album of her and your other girl you lost. I hope your memories of them help you smile someday soon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*photos*

Yes i do have a very large collection of all of my dogs and i love to look at them it makes me smile.
I have more then ever now that it is digital camera.
When we were away i took about 175 photo's most of them of Sadie and Daisy having fun.
My old dog Meg that i lost took wonderful photos she used to pose for the camera.
As you gather i really love my dogs and i would do anything for them.

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Our deepest condolences on such a terrible loss. Sadie will live forever in your heart and always be on your shoulder. Godspeed Sweet Sadie~Play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie and Meg*

I still cannot get over losing Sadie and Meg so suddenly the pain will just not go away there is so many things that haunt me i just wish i could have held her in my arms at the end like i could for Meg but at least they are at the bridge together waiting for me they just hated to be parted although both rescue from different backgrounds.
This poem was sent to me and how true it is i just wish they lived so much longer they give so much joy and pain the do not deserve to have such a short life with us.

Maggie


*When You Bring a Dog into Your Life*
"When you bring a dog into your life, you begin a journey. A journey that will bring you more love and devotion than you have ever known, yet will also test your strength and courage. If you allow, the journey will teach ou many things, about life, about yourself, and most of all, about love. You will come away changed forever, for one soul cannot touch another without forever leaving its mark.

Along the way, you will learn much about savoring life's simple pleasures -- jumping in leaves, snoozing in the sun, the joys of puddles, and even the satisfaction of a good scratch behind the ears.

If you spend much time outside, you will be taught how to truly experience every element, for no rock, leaf, or log will go unexamined, no rustling bush will be overlooked, and even the very air will be inhaled, pondered, and noted as being full of valuable information.

Your pace may be slower, except when heading home to the food dish, but you will become a better naturalist, having been taught by an expert in the field. Too many times we hike on automatic pilot, our goal being to complete the trail rather than enjoy the journey. We miss the details: the colorful mushrooms on the rotting log, the honeycomb in the old maple snag, the hawk feather caught on a twig.

Once we walk as a dog does, we discover a whole new world. We stop; we browse the landscape, we kick over leaves, peek in tree holes, look up, down, all around. And we learn what any dog knows: that nature has created a marvelously complex world that is full of surprises, that each cycle of the seasons bring ever changing wonders, that each day has an essence all its own.

Even from indoors, you will find yourself more attuned to the world around you. You will find yourself watching: summer insects collecting on a screen; how bizarre they are; how many kinds there are; or noting the flick and flash of fireflies through the dark. You will stop to observe the swirling dance of windblown leaves, or sniff the air after a rain. It does not matter that there is no objective in this; the point is in the doing, in not letting life's most important details slip by.

You will find yourself doing silly things that your dog-less friends might not understand: spending thirty minutes in the grocery aisle looking for the exact brand of food your companion must have, buying dog birthday treats, or just driving around the block an extra time because your dog enjoys the ride. You will roll in the snow, wrestle with chewie toys, bounce tennis balls till your eyes cross, and even run around the house trailing your bathrobe tie with a puppy in hot pursuit, all in the name of love.

Your house will become muddier and hairier. You will wear less dark clothing and buy more lint rollers. You may find dog biscuits in your pocket or purse, and feel the need to explain that old socks adorn your living room floor because your dog loves an impromptu game of tug. You will learn the true measure of love--the steadfast, undying kind that says, "It doesn't matter where we are or what we do, or how life treats us as long as we are together."

Respect this always. It is the most precious gift any living soul can give another. You will not find it often among the human race. And you will learn humility. The look in my dog's eyes often made me feel ashamed--such joy and love at my presence! She saw not some flawed human who could be cross and stubborn, moody or rude, but only her wonderful companion. Or maybe she saw those things and dismissed them as mere human foibles, not worth considering, and so chose to love me anyway. If you pay attention and learn well, when the journey is done, you will be not just a better person, but the person your dog always knew you to be--the one they were proud to call beloved friend.

I must caution you that this journey is not without pain. Like all paths of true love, the pain is part of loving. For as surely as the sun sets, one day your dear companion will follow a trail you cannot yet go down. And you will 
have to find the strength and love to let them go. A dog's time on earth is far too short, especially for those of us that love them. We borrow them, really, just for a while; and during these brief years they are generous 
enough to give us all their love, every inch of their spirit and heart, until one day there is nothing left. The dog that only yesterday was a puppy is all too soon old and frail and sleeping in the sun. The young pup of boundless energy now wakes up stiff and lame, the muzzle gone to gray. Deep down we somehow always knew that this journey would end. We knew that if we gave our hearts they would be broken. But give them we must, for it is all they ask in return.

When the time comes, and the road curves ahead to a place we cannot see, we give one final gift and let them run on ahead, young and whole once more. "God speed, good friend," we say, "until our journey comes full circle and our paths will cross again."

~~ Author unknown ~~



__._,_.___


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

maggie1951 said:


> And we had been taking her to hydrotheropy as she had Arthritis this did more good than any tablets
> Maggie


It's 2 years on since I lost Fred, and not a day goes by where I don't think of him, and am still haunted by the many if's and buts. I can say one thing though, he loved his time at the hydro-therapy pool, I used to take him at least once a week, I'd only have to think about taking him and he'd be pulling his towel off the radiator and going nuts. I take Tom there now and again just for the fun and a little treat, he loves it too.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie (Daisy's best friend)*

It would have been Sadie's birthday this Wednesday 24th October she would have been 11 years old so i brought myself a nice sliver locket and i have a photo of Sadie and Meg in it so they will always be with me.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Birthday*

Sorry if i go on about Sadie but i miss her so badly and it would have been her birthday today that makes it even harder.
I hope all the Angels at the bridge wish her happy birthday 11 years old today.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The poem is simply beautiful as is the picture of two most beautiful exquisite souls- your priceless companions !!!!- Rest in peace at the bridge dear Sadie. I feel your pain as many of us on the forum site have also lost our wonderful extraordinary companions, that never leave our hearts.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

We're sorry to hear about Sadie's loss..rest in peace dear girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sadie is beautiful in her picture and I know they are throwing a great birthday party for her at the rainbow bridge and all are eating cake. That locket idea is a great way to keep her close to your heart.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Yours is the first thread that i have read as a newcomer and already i'm in tears. I know how difficult it is when you lose a goldie - the pain and the heartache never really goes away it is always there. The only consolation that i can offer is that i am sure that Sadie had a wonderful life with you. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks it does help with all the lovely people on the forum as i still find it very hard to talk about Sadie and the although it was her birthday today it will be even harder tomorrow as it 4 months on the 25th that i lost my sweet Sadie.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been thinking a lot about Sadie today and keep asking myself why poor Sadie she loved life and lived it to the full so did Meg.
The girls loved Xmas it just won't be the same this year without Sadie opening everyones presents not just her own tried to add more photo's but coming up with server error at the moment i will try to add later.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*My Girls*

Sadie and Meg enjoying Christmas and Sadie opening her presents and everyone's else if she had chance this was only last Christmas i am not looking forward to Christmas this year without them.
And this was Sadie and Meg together for the last time to be together on Christmas day just a few days before i lost Meg we knew we didn't have long with her so we brought her back from the vets for her last few days with us and she did enjoy herself she even wanted to go out for walks.
The girls were always together in the photo's i have they always seem to be together they loved each other very much.
Meg is in the front of the photo.

Maggie


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures of your precious girls. Oh, I know how hard it is for you. There are some days when I am so sad, and miss Katie so much, that I just don't know what to do. Our Katie was only with us for one short year and this pains me and my husband very deeply. If anything, be happy that your girls had a long life with you that was filled with happiness and love. After losing Katie only 3 months ago, I am still devastated. Please remember that time will help to lessen the rawness of the pain you are feeling. I know it's not much of a consolation, but along with the memories and love we carry for them, time is really the only thing we have to make us feel better. I know it may be too soon for you, but have you though about getting another golden baby? I send you thoughts of comfort and big hugs...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I guess I needed a good cry tonight. I know the pain you are feeling. When I lost my poor Hooch boy I thought the pain would never go away. I am not sure where the thoughts of him turn from pain to just a smile when thinking about him but it will come. Anniversaries are still really hard. My thoughts are with you. I just loved all the beautiful pictures of the two.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie and Meg*

Thanks for all the kind words it does help to know someone else understands.
And i should have said it was 3 months not 4 months that we lost Sadie i still cannot think straight.
Also it would have been 10 years ago on November the 1st we picked Sadie up.
I remember it well it was a cold night and we should have got her the next day but we could not wait to get her.
It was sad as they had 7 children and another dog and the reason they did not want Sadie was because they said she was very destructive but she had been shut in a tiny kitchen and was not allowed anywhere else in the house.
It turned out it was the other dog that was doing the main damage they told us afterwards when i phoned them to let them now Sadie was ok.
And more or less wanted Sadie back and we take the other dog but we were Sadie's 3rd home and she was only 1 year old.
They other couple that had her said she bitten their son but all she did was mouth him like puppies do and bless her she did that right till the day before we lost her she was a puppy at heart all her life as they say Retriever's never grow up.

Maggie


----------

